# Academy in Webster had some .22 last night...



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Had .22 last night around 8 O'clock. I bought most of the 525 round packs but there was about 20 or so 1400 rd .22 buckets they still had. just an FYI as it's a pain in the *** to find.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

What brand?


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Remington golden bullets


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

FYI...

ammoman.com has some 22LR - 5,000 rounds for $299 free shipping. (.06 a round)


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I haven't bought ammo in quite a while. I didn't realize the 22 LR was hard to get right now. I've got about 1/2 a box of the old 550 rd packs. I rarely shoot, although I loaded up and was about to get medeval on some racoons that thought they were just gonna come strolling into my garage without a fight. They were lucky I couldn't find em after i loaded my rifle. lol


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

They had none this morning. I went as soon as I read this.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> They had none this morning. I went as soon as I read this.


Me too, and no more on the truck. They got several AR's (sold out by 8am) that I'm sure will be on the sale adds for double in just a couple of hours.


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Sucks they are already out. As soon as I started buying the boxes and putting them in my cart people saw me and rushed over to grab what they could but no one even touched the buckets. Hopefully they get more in soon.


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

*lol*



Whodathunkit said:


> Me too, and no more on the truck. They got several AR's (sold out by 8am) that I'm sure will be on the sale adds for double in just a couple of hours.


same with the .22 bullets, probably more than double.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Wizness said:


> Sucks they are already out. As soon as I started buying the boxes and putting them in my cart people saw me and rushed over to grab what they could but no one even touched the buckets. Hopefully they get more in soon.


Let me know if you want to part with a box. LOL.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Academy in Lake Jackson didn't have any .22LR hollowpoints on the shelf last night, but they were stocking the shelves and we found two buckets of them on the pallet ($64/ea). We bought both of them. They were out of 9mm and only had a few boxes of Monarch & Zombie rounds for my .380. They also had some of the AR styled .22s so I got Tim one of those for his birthday next week.

They had gotten three AR's yesterday morning that were gone within minutes. He said they are getting a few on almost every truck.


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

My local feed store has plenty of 22 lr. I didn't realize they were in short supply.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

If the squirrels decide to attack you gotta be ready !!!!!!!

I'm amazed that people are hoarding .22 ammo....LMAO !


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> If the squirrels decide to attack you gotta be ready !!!!!!!
> 
> I'm amazed that people are hoarding .22 ammo....LMAO !


A guy in classifieds sold 4000 rounds for $375. Can you believe that? That's over double what they cost!

We bought two 30 round clips at Academy last night for $14.99/ea ... saw two of them sell on here today for $45/ea.

:headknock:headknock:headknock:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

i have had the same 1000 rounds of .22 ammo for years use em when you need em they will last you wont have to wait in line i have only shot 20 or so rounds of em over the years.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Next thing you know people will be buying up .177 air gun pellets, come on, we are better than this. rs


----------



## Backlash Billy (Nov 22, 2009)

Why the rush on .22 shells?


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

I think its a rush on anything to do with guns. Same reason 9mm is hard to find. People are acting nuts.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

was at academy last night buying some 38 spcl rounds for a python that is in transit. 

anyway, i guy had about 20 boxes of 45s and was asking what i thought about em. after discussing what i thought was good and what wasn't, he asked where he could find 9mm. I told him that he couldn't because it was fools like himself are running around buying up everything. i shook my head and walked away. poor guy didnt see the 10 or so boxes of winchester white box 45s on the top shelf. i made sure not to point it out. he was also considering to buy some 500 S&W until I told him it was 500 S&W and not 45s... man o man.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

In the .22 caliber world , .223 has gone from .25 cents to .80 to a buck a pop.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Backlash Billy said:


> Why the rush on .22 shells?


 The internet.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Ordered a box of 500 Remington Hyper HP's from Midway and had them in 3 days. It's the 223, 9MM and others that are very, very hard to come by!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Rusty S said:


> Next thing you know people will be buying up .177 air gun pellets, come on, we are better than this. rs


 No were not. Its the cabbage patch kids syndrome. Somebody somewhere is making lots and lots of money.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

academy at i /[email protected] had a good selection of Ammo 380 ,30-06 ,300, 303 , 243,22-250,222, 270, LOTS OF SHOTGUN AMMO INC 410 ........no 308 no 22lr , no 9mm or no 45 no 223 and no no big crowds


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Which ar does academy sell @ what price? Just curious


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

Bushmasters $849-$1059
RedJackets $1199
Sigs $1199-$1299
Windhams $799-$899
Colts $1249


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

KarrMar said:


> I think its a rush on anything to do with guns. Same reason 9mm is hard to find. *People are acting nuts*.


 That is no act my friend, people *are* nuts. At minimum, extremely paranoid. They're not going to stop making this ammo. Even in the unlikely event they lock down these "assault" rifles, .223, .308, et al is not going to dry up. There are still millions of bolt action guns in these calibers that will support production.

I'm just waiting on all of them to run out of money or interest so things will get back to normal,...........................just like they have EVERY time they were supposed to ban them before. :cheers:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Main Frame get out of here with that type of nonsense. You are not displaying the correct pack mentality. I bet you missed out on the beannie babies too, didnt ya? You obviously need some help. Here is what I want you to do. Wake up tomorrow real early and run all over town and buy as much 22 ammo as you possibly can. More than you could possibly shoot in a lifetime. Its preferable if you overpay by an enormous amount.
You will think me when you post up tomorrow afternoon and brag to the whole world how you were able to buy way to much, at way to high of a price. You will be a 2 cool hero


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

TXFPCOACH said:


> Bushmasters $849-$1059
> RedJackets $1199
> Sigs $1199-$1299
> Windhams $799-$899
> Colts $1249


Appreciate it coach. I'd like to get one but I think ill wait till this all settles down.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> Main Frame get out of here with that type of nonsense. You are not displaying the correct pack mentality. I bet you missed out on the beannie babies too, didnt ya? You obviously need some help. Here is what I want you to do. Wake up tomorrow real early and run all over town and buy as much 22 ammo as you possibly can. More than you could possibly shoot in a lifetime. Its preferable if you overpay by an enormous amount.
> You will think me when you post up tomorrow afternoon and brag to the whole world how you were able to buy way to much, at way to high of a price. You will be a 2 cool hero


 Hahaha- The scary part is standing near the gun counter and listening to how uninformed some folks are about guns. People that have never owned a gun in their life are flocking to buy for no real reason other than it's the flavor of the day. They're not even sure why they want one, just that they think they should have it. This scares me more than the panic ammo buyers that at least (presumably) have some semblance of safe gun handling / marksmanship.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Dang! I was gonna pick up a box of 22LR. Not sure if I will find any or not. The last box has lasted for 40 years. Now I am out and skeered!


----------

